# Blanket chest



## egnuol (Jun 25, 2009)

Do I need to be concerned about expansion in the floor of a chest? Would it be better to set it in a loose groove or would this weaken the whole chest? Thank, Darrel


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

How high is up?

It depends a lot on what kind of wood you are using, how big the box is. Be more specific.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

If you are planning on using a composite material like plywood, veneered particle board or veneered MDF then you would not have to worry about it moving. However, if you intend to make the bottom of your cabinet out of solid stock lumber then you need to take into consideration it will expand and contract and therefore you need to set it in a dry groove with no glue.


----------



## egnuol (Jun 25, 2009)

It will be approximately 18"wx24"hx44"L solid wood glued-up. Red oak and cedar lining(free standing)Thanks, Darrel


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Well considering this is the time of year when wood will be at its highest moisture content I would only leave 1/16"-3/32" gap TOTAL for the bottom panel. If you use quartersawn material the movement would be less than half that.


----------

